# Anal gland abcess and rupture - Epsom Salts!!!



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

OMG. I have a friend who is a Shar-pei breeder. She recommended bathing my pup in Epsom salts to dry out and heal the wound.

OMG. It healed in 3 days. Completely healed. You can't even tell there was a wound.

I just put Onyx in the water up to his bum in warm water with epsom salts. I held him there for about 10 mins. Then toweled him off. I did it twice over 3 days and he's completely healed. (He was on antibiotics from the vet too.)

But the last time it happened it took like 7 days for the wound to heal. 

You can also use a cloth as a warm compress too. I also took a little cup and poured it down his back to keep him warm. The Epsom salts relaxed him and he slept like a log.

I'm just so happy his bum is cute again and he's healthy, happy and pain free.


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

well im glad onyx is ok now! ive never seen what a anal gland rupture looks like..how does that happen? mine have never had anal gland problems before...


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I took Poco to vet with that & they cleaned it all out & charged me an arm & a leg. I'm glad your pup is doing better.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

My Pebbles sometimes has a nasty fishy smell that comes from her bottom area. Just every now and then. Somebody told me that it was her anal glands needing to be sorted. I spoke to the Nurse at our Vets and she said that as long as she's not scooting across the floor or showing any signs that she is suffering discomfort, that the anal glands didn't need emptying, as they were obviously doing this themselves; hence the nasty smell at times!

Would you "experts" agree with this advice. What the nurse says does make sense, but I wanted to be sure! Would hate it if it turned into a rupture or something like that.

Thanks All. Fran.


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

i agree with the nurse bc the most obvious sign is scooting, but usually if their poop is hard enough they release on their own...hence the gross smell sometimes lol


----------



## xultar (Jul 26, 2007)

*Tiff* said:


> well im glad onyx is ok now! ive never seen what a anal gland rupture looks like..how does that happen? mine have never had anal gland problems before...


Well usually you'll see a boil like thing on the butt. When Onyx's burst it was a huge gaping hole in his butt. It drained a puss for a while. Soaking in Epsom salts helps to close it.

Recently Onyx had a relapse. His anal galand on the same side abcessed and ruptured again. He's on stronger antibiotics.. Hopefully this will kick the infection. I will see if I can get the vet to show me how to express the glands myself.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

My Great Dane has anal gland issues ever so often that stinks to high heaven. He has never scooted his butt across the floor though. When I take him to the vet they express the stuff out by hand. Although it does seem to drain out on its own I am told you should still help it along, especially if you do not want it all over you and the furniture. I had the vet show me how to do it myself so now when I smell it I will just express the anal glands myself (gagging the whole time, LOL)


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

How do you do it Yoshismum??? It sounds a nasty job. Could you explain what you have to do, do you think? Thanks. Fran.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Mine have never had a problem but my sisters Maggie did when she was in England and I was house/dogsitting. That made me very nervous for sure. I took her to the vet and they took care of it.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

lebecron said:


> How do you do it Yoshismum??? It sounds a nasty job. Could you explain what you have to do, do you think? Thanks. Fran.


I have to say it is pretty nasty, LOL! Especially with a Great Dane alot of fluid can build up:-(

I take the surgical gloves I purchased and get a couple of paper towels and raise his tail with one hand while I take the paper towels and squeeze with my thumb on the top of the anus and my other fingers on the bottom, as you squeeze you gently push your bottom fingers in and up. You shouldnt have to use a lot of pressure on a smaller dog. Make sure your paper towels are at the opening so you catch most of the fluid.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

When I take my dogs ot the vet to get theirs done they bring them back smelling like sugar cookies :lol: They clean them up with something.


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Thanks Yoshismum. I'll give it a try when I'm feeling really brave!


----------

